

The Actual Secret to Scramble Eggs - rm2kdev
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nMsFB0OoAjw

======
gjvc
think Ramsay's are better
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PUP7U5vTMM0](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PUP7U5vTMM0)

